# Miami New Times Article



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey everyone, if you bike in miami check out this week's edition focusing on the bike state in miami for commuters. We should get a big critical mass group going..


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Thanks*



s0crates said:


> Hey everyone, if you bike in miami check out this week's edition focusing on the bike state in miami for commuters. We should get a big critical mass group going..


Thanks for the heads up on the artical. I ride to the Key every weekend... and would love to ride to work if the roads were better suited for cyclists.


----------



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

np.. in my opinion the roads are fine for commuting on, just gotta pick the right ones and know how to deal with the way people drive. I bike everyday 15 miles in the southwest area (from coral gables to FIU).


----------



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

Got the link for the story online if anyone cares to take a look: http://www.miaminewtimes.com/2008-01-31/news/cyclists-court-death-daily/


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Anyone know the Gabrielle Redfern mentioned in that story well enough to pass on my best regards? If its who I'm thinking of I went to UF with her. You can tell her its Chris from St. Augustine fieldschool. And to keep up the good work. 

TIA


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking about getting politically involved in this one. The weather is great for riding but the roads really do suck. I usually don't care but sometimes you're taking your life in your hands. We have an energy crisis, health care crisis, and global warming; you'd think these political bozos would want to make it a little easier to bike, seeing how there are all kinds of benefits..


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

s0crates said:


> np.. in my opinion the roads are fine for commuting on, just gotta pick the right ones and know how to deal with the way people drive. I bike everyday 15 miles in the southwest area (from coral gables to FIU).


I think the roads could be a lot better. I met some cat 1 guy from IL the other day who was kind of shocked about how bad the traffic is and how dangerous the roads are. I was riding with him south on A1A in Hollywood and he really couldn't believe how aggressive the drivers are. A guy in a Bentley missed me by about 18 inches...I'm used to it, but it's really kind of bs..


----------



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

Really I don't know any better. I've only biked here in miami and I know where to bike and when. For example I wouldn't hit up 40th st sw if my life depended on it, and I also wouldn't drive from 4pm till 6pm. It shouldn't be that way, but I'm not getting any younger and it would take years for this city to actually do something about it. I'm getting a master's right now and as soon as I'm done I'm getting the hell out of here to a bike friendly city to finish a phd.

I have noticed that there are a hell of a lot of bicyclists at FIU though. And when I say a lot I mean sooo many. I think a good idea would be to start a critical mass group there and I'm going to give it a shot. I have to think it through some and need at least one other person to help me out. I'll be looking to get that going perhaps in a few weeks.

The roads could be much better though, people are aggressive as hell and they are even worse to bicyclists when they feel you don't belong on the road.. and man do we have suvs!


----------



## FLA305 (Feb 12, 2005)

I think the number one priority is to educate the drivers, people here just drive like they don't care. It will be great to have bike lanes, I have notice that a lot of roads around Miramar and Weston have bike lanes Miami should learn from them. s0crates get the ride going and you can count on me to participate.


----------



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

FLA305, I noticed there is a pair of critical mass groups already riding on weekends. Have you found these yet?

http://criticalmass.meetup.com/40/


----------



## s0crates (Dec 5, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I am starting a virtual meet up point for miami bicyclists: soflabike.proboards45.com
Rich


----------

